# PHP > PHP & Base de donnes > [MySQL] Rcuprer l'id d'un article pour laisser des commentaires

## shironeko007

Bonjour  tous!
J'ai cherch pour savoir si le sujet avait dj t pos, mais comme je n'ai pas trouv je vous pose la question^^

Si ce sujet existe dj, dites-le moi et je supprimerais le mien.

Je vous expose mon problme:
Je suis en train de dvelopper un blog et j'en suis  la partie o l'administrateur laisse un message accessible aux visiteurs qui peuvent laisser des messages.

Seulement je n'arrive pas  rcuprer l'id de l'article pour l'intgrer dans la table commentaires pour associer les commentaires  l'article.

Plus de dtails (PS: je sais que les noms des champs ne sont pas forcment les meilleurs mais pour l'instant je suis dans la phase test, quand cela marchera, je changerais les noms ::mouarf:: ):


*Tables: 
*
Commentaires (id, pseudo, message, idarticle)
Article(id, titre, contenu, timestamp, categorie)

*Maintenant les fichiers php:*

_affichage article.php_



```

```

_commentairebis.php_: permet de compter le nombre de commentaires ainsi que de les lier  l'article



```

```

_commentaire.php_: contient le formulaire qui va permettre de rentrer le commentaire et qui devrait normalement rcuprer l'id de l'article en question



```

```

Merci d'avance de vos conseils et de vos rponses! ::D:

----------


## shironeko007

Suite au message prcdent, j'arrive  prsent  relier une page de commentaires  l'article en question. Mais maintenant la page d'accueil n'affiche plus qu'un seul article et j'ai une erreur que je n'arrive pas  rsoudre.

Je mets le code source modifi

_index.php:_ j'ai juste mis un include dans cette page d'accueil (j'ai enlev les lments du menu pour plus de clart)



```

```

_commentairepage.php_: l o le visiteur peut laisser des commentaires



```

```


L'erreur se trouve dans ce fichier  la ligne 9 soit cette ligne



```

```

_
affichage article.php_: je mets le fichier en intgralit



```

```

EDIT: Je viens de me rendre compte que le problme vient de la gestion des commentaires cd:


```

```

Quand je l'enlve tout va bien et s'il est l le problme reste le mme.
J'ai essay de le mettre dans un autre fichier mais l'erreur vient de l.

EDIT 2 :Rsolu par moi-mme. Je change le statut!

----------

